# ECNL 2016/2017



## MakeAPlay

I figured that I would get a thread started since this is still the top league in the country for pre-college young women until proven otherwise.


----------



## MakeAPlay

It will be interesting to see which teams stay relatively intact and which ones have huge amounts of roster change with the birth year changes.


----------



## Technician72

MakeAPlay said:


> I figured that I would get a thread started since this is still the top league in the country for pre-college young women until proven otherwise.


Uh oh, a certain someone is about to come in here and take over this thread. Duck!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Technician72 said:


> Uh oh, a certain someone is about to come in here and take over this thread. Duck!


I'm okay with a lively debate and differing opinions it is one of the things that makes America great.  I have friends that have very different opinions on lots of things including politics and I am okay with that.  It helps the process when you have to defend your position vigorously.


----------



## Generik

For us ECNL newbies (U14's)...when should we expect to see the season schedules post - same time as usual...around the end of August?


----------



## MakeAPlay

Generik said:


> For us ECNL newbies (U14's)...when should we expect to see the season schedules post - same time as usual...around the end of August?


Early August your team manger should give the schedule to all the parents.  It won't be up on the ECNL website until the end of August.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

This could be the last hurrah for ECNL.  Should be a great season.


----------



## CopaMundial

MakeAPlay said:


> It will be interesting to see which teams stay relatively intact and which ones have huge amounts of roster change with the birth year changes.


From the clubs I'm familiar with in the ECNL circuit, they are separating their 02's and 01's and creating two strong teams. By familiar clubs, I mean Blues, WCFC, Surf, Slammers and Strikers. I think the club mentality is that they know they can build 2 strong teams, regardless, so why not embrace the change and go in 100%. 

On a side note, I do know of one non ECNL team, which is very competitive, that have chosen to play a few of their strong '02's up to create a powerhouse side for '01. It's definitely a team by team and age group by age group decision, but I see more changes than not. 

In my humble opinion, we will see completely new teams in the ECNL '02 and '01 age groups. Can't speak for others, but I'm definitely interested and excited to see the coming season as well as big summer tourneys with new teams and faces. Given the DA announcements, this ECNL season is suddenly even more exciting and could be very memorable.


----------



## MakeAPlay

http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/home/920566.html

Nice perk.  Constant improvement of the product.


----------



## autmori

Curious if anyone knows, how much of the money paid by the parents/club for players in the "Academy" programs go towards the U.S. Soccer program?  If any......This can't be just to identifying players and getting them a 4th day of practice.


----------



## Desert Hound

Thoughts on the AZ ECNL teams? Serenos and SC del Sol. They seem average at best. A few good teams at certain age groups...but certainly do have a tough time vs Cali teams. My DD will be playing in the Far West Regional League and the NPL this year which I am happy about. Next year she will be a U14 which is the starting year for ECNL.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Desert Hound said:


> Thoughts on the AZ ECNL teams? Serenos and SC del Sol. They seem average at best. A few good teams at certain age groups...but certainly do have a tough time vs Cali teams. My DD will be playing in the Far West Regional League and the NPL this year which I am happy about. Next year she will be a U14 which is the starting year for ECNL.


The forward on the U17 soon to be U18 Del Sol team is the real deal.  She will be a good college player.  If you don't have a top notch defender matched up to her you are in trouble.


----------



## push_up

It appears (based solely on wins/loses) the SCDS club has the better teams.  I just checked the SW conference tables and every team except the u18's (now graduated out) have better records than Sereno in the conference.


----------



## Desert Hound

Yes SCDS is consistently putting out better teams vs Sereno...not only at the ECNL level but the other teams as well.


----------



## Generik

Do these two (2) AZ clubs share the same geography...or are they isolated to certain areas within the state?

Just curious if parents in Arizona could choose between these two (2) options if they are close to each other distance-wise?


----------



## Desert Hound

The clubs are actually rather close to each other....close enough so that if you wanted to have your DD play ECNL distance between the two make little to no difference.


----------



## Silky Johnston

CopaMundial said:


> From the clubs I'm familiar with in the ECNL circuit, they are separating their 02's and 01's and creating two strong teams. By familiar clubs, I mean Blues, WCFC, Surf, Slammers and Strikers. I think the club mentality is that they know they can build 2 strong teams, regardless, so why not embrace the change and go in 100%.
> 
> On a side note, I do know of one non ECNL team, which is very competitive, that have chosen to play a few of their strong '02's up to create a powerhouse side for '01. It's definitely a team by team and age group by age group decision, but I see more changes than not.
> 
> In my humble opinion, we will see completely new teams in the ECNL '02 and '01 age groups. Can't speak for others, but I'm definitely interested and excited to see the coming season as well as big summer tourneys with new teams and faces. Given the DA announcements, this ECNL season is suddenly even more exciting and could be very memorable.


----------



## Flojo

ECNL Announces Roster For 2016 ECNL/id2 National Training Camp
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1yvLYrjPQrWUzq144PAlsJ_3B8nd_YJQsYjmwqvWZ6RI/edit#gid=0


----------



## MakeAPlay

Lot's of ECNL players and SoCal players on this list.  Congrats to all of them!

http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/high-school-soccer-article/hs-girls:-teamsnap-winter-all-america_aid39484


----------



## Flojo

MakeAPlay said:


> Lot's of ECNL players and SoCal players on this list.  Congrats to all of them!
> 
> http://www.topdrawersoccer.com/high-school-soccer-article/hs-girls:-teamsnap-winter-all-america_aid39484


Looks like you've got quite the fan in MessiFTW if he's disliking a positive post highlighting youth achievement! Congrats to everyone who made the list.


----------



## MakeAPlay

Flojo said:


> Looks like you've got quite the fan in MessiFTW if he's disliking a positive post highlighting youth achievement! Congrats to everyone who made the list.


Yeah no worries.  He would dislike me saying God Bless America!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Clarino and MessiFTW are serious a-holes that probably have small man parts.  They aren't your typical people from Arizona.  Most of them are decent people.


----------



## clarino1

Well,well, well.... Looks like someone used my old screen name. While I might be an a-hole at times I certainly didn't write whatever it is that I am accused of. In fact, I haven't posted anything since this board went temporarily off the air. Anything posted on the old board, I will own entirely. Beyond that, nope. 
The real Clarino.


----------



## Flojo

clarino1 said:


> Well,well, well.... Looks like someone used my old screen name. While I might be an a-hole at times I certainly didn't write whatever it is that I am accused of. In fact, I haven't posted anything since this board went temporarily off the air. Anything posted on the old board, I will own entirely. Beyond that, nope.
> The real Clarino.


Fake Clarino vs Real Clarino? Ohhh


----------



## clarino

I am the real clarino.  He is the fake clarino.  clarino1 is a nothing but a wannabe clarino.  He is a faker.


----------



## MakeAPlay

clarino1 said:


> Well,well, well.... Looks like someone used my old screen name. While I might be an a-hole at times I certainly didn't write whatever it is that I am accused of. In fact, I haven't posted anything since this board went temporarily off the air. Anything posted on the old board, I will own entirely. Beyond that, nope.
> The real Clarino.


You seem a lot more reasonable than the fake.  Sweetsplat bringing trouble and multiple personalities.


----------



## goal123

this just in...Davis Legacy added to ECNL for 2017.  Interestingly, they are also one of the clubs with GDA.  
http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/?p=3639


----------



## Flojo

goal123 said:


> this just in...Davis Legacy added to ECNL for 2017.  Interestingly, they are also one of the clubs with GDA.
> http://www.eliteclubsnationalleague.com/?p=3639


_"The ECNL will be the only national league in which the club will compete, and the focal point of its competitive efforts."
_
Should be interesting to see what happens. I can't see them dropping DA status immediately after getting it. Wonder if they knew they would get ECNL acceptance, or if ECNL decided to pick them up ASAP after discovering they were joining the DA. It wouldn't surprise me if they played in both. Good club either way.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

None of these GDA clubs are strong enough to field a powerful Ecnl team.  They will be middle of the pack or below.  Is that what they want?????

Davis definitely not strong enough.  Let's see how they do playing top flight competition, juggling the roster so everyone plays, battle injuries and be successful all at the same time.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

Da status will be dropped if membership goes down.


----------



## clarino1

Not much to say when someone doesn't have the courage or originality to post using their own tag. Juvenile and pathetic really.


----------



## clarino

clarino1 said:


> Not much to say when someone doesn't have the courage or originality to post using their own tag. Juvenile and pathetic really.


Go away fake clarino!


----------



## MakeAPlay

push_up said:


> It appears (based solely on wins/loses) the SCDS club has the better teams.  I just checked the SW conference tables and every team except the u18's (now graduated out) have better records than Sereno in the conference.


Don't you have the SW table tattooed on your dumb ass?


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I like the new ECNL web page.  I like that new clubs are being added.  I like that we are going to phoenix twice instead of playing on those crappy oceanside fields with 20mph winds and parking charges.


----------



## eastbaysoccer

I love the the competition between ECNL and DA because it means both will have to make improvements to lure our kids and coaches.  Not impressed with DA so far.  I was hoping for "FREE" soccer for the most elite.


----------



## MakeAPlay

In the U18 Southwest conference it looks like KT is going to graduate early and enroll at Santa Clara for the spring meaning SC Del Sol will be without their big gun.  Could swing the conference towards Surf or West Coast.


----------



## pulguita

eastbaysoccer said:


> None of these GDA clubs are strong enough to field a powerful Ecnl team.  They will be middle of the pack or below.  Is that what they want?????
> 
> Davis definitely not strong enough.  Let's see how they do playing top flight competition, juggling the roster so everyone plays, battle injuries and be successful all at the same time.


Most ECNL teams weren't strong enough in SoCal to field a full  ECNL team of 18 studs.  ECNL becomes your DA team and EGSL (joke) becomes your ECNL team.  This whole thing is f'd up.  The talent is spread too thin here.  You might have 2 strong teams elsewhere were you are the only game in town within 2-3 hours but not in SoCal.


----------



## MakeAPlay

pulguita said:


> Most ECNL teams weren't strong enough in SoCal to field a full  ECNL team of 18 studs.  ECNL becomes your DA team and EGSL (joke) becomes your ECNL team.  This whole thing is f'd up.  The talent is spread too thin here.  You might have 2 strong teams elsewhere were you are the only game in town within 2-3 hours but not in SoCal.


On every team, even the great ones, there are chiefs and there are Indians.  Both are equally important.  Talent alone doesn't make a team great I think some of our YNT's have proven that.  Look at the Japanese teams.  They have great talent and the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts.


----------



## GKDad65

eastbaysoccer said:


> I love the the competition between ECNL and DA because it means both will have to make improvements to lure our kids and coaches.  Not impressed with DA so far.  I was hoping for "FREE" soccer for the most elite.


Agree on #1 and #2, as for #3 "Free" - Good luck with that!


----------



## Soccer123

MakeAPlay said:


> On every team, even the great ones, there are chiefs and there are Indians.  Both are equally important.  Talent alone doesn't make a team great I think some of our YNT's have proven that.  Look at the Japanese teams.  They have great talent and the whole is greater than the sum of it's parts.


Agree 100%!


----------



## irvingkau

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## MakeAPlay

Interesting numbers.

http://www.soccerwire.com/notes/ecnl-alums-make-up-75-percent-of-nwsl-college-draft-picks/


----------



## The Driver

MakeAPlay said:


> Interesting numbers.
> 
> http://www.soccerwire.com/notes/ecnl-alums-make-up-75-percent-of-nwsl-college-draft-picks/


That's where the links have been and now US Soccer added more links. 

I would like to know the number of discovery players on that list.


----------



## The Driver

Let's use the 03 numbers. Keep track of the 03 number during their draft year. I'm willing to bet it's leans toward the DA. Ask everyone drafted where their ECNL coach is coaching this coming season and I bet they say Duh


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> Let's use the 03 numbers. Keep track of the 03 number during their draft year. I'm willing to bet it's leans toward the DA. Ask everyone drafted where their ECNL coach is coaching this coming season and I bet they say Duh



We will see.  It is rare that US soccer gets things right.  Get good grades.  Play good soccer.  Go to a good school that plays a tough schedule.  Have a plan for after soccer.  Let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## The Driver

MAP you know the 03s swim in the next pool they are building. You've even said that if you are not in the pool right now you are bound to drown. The GDA is for the 03s and below and the pool is going to look different. Look where they are moving all the good lifeguards it's a dead give away. I still tip my beanie to the Patch


----------



## MakeAPlay

The Driver said:


> MAP you know the 03s swim in the next pool they are building. You've even said that if you are not in the pool right now you are bound to drown. The GDA is for the 03s and below and the pool is going to look different. Look where they are moving all the good lifeguards it's a dead give away. I still tip my beanie to the Patch


I think that you might have misunderstood me.  What I said was that if your player is good that they will find her.  And that if she wasn't being challenged that she needed to find tougher competition because that is all that will challenge a great player.

In the end my advice is the same.  Get good grades. Play good soccer. Go to a good school that plays a tough schedule. Have a plan for after soccer.  Everything else is transitional.  Good luck to you and yours.


----------



## PLSAP

Can someone PM me with what their paying to play ECNL , and it would be great if you could include all the extra stuff and club, ( only if you don't mind and are comfortable with it) ... I'm putting together some stats for a couple families. (Your information won't be shared)


----------



## LadiesMan217

PLSAP said:


> Can someone PM me with what their paying to play ECNL , and it would be great if you could include all the extra stuff and club, ( only if you don't mind and are comfortable with it) ... I'm putting together some stats for a couple families. (Your information won't be shared)


I would but then I would make my DD quit when I saw how much I dish out.


----------



## Legendary FC

The Driver said:


> That's where the links have been and now US Soccer added more links.
> 
> I would like to know the number of discovery players on that list.


There are a few.  There are over a thousand that aren't discovery players.  The bigger question to ask is why did the discovery players play with an ECNL team in addition to their own team?


----------



## The Driver

Thousands can't be discovery players as per the discovery player rule. A few Discovery Players out of 35 ECNL players drafted. Thanks


----------



## Legendary FC

The Driver said:


> Thousands can't be discovery players as per the discovery player rule. A few Discovery Players out of 35 ECNL players drafted. Thanks


I wasn't talking about the draft.  I will get back to you on that number.


----------



## The Driver

Legendary FC said:


> I wasn't talking about the draft.  I will get back to you on that number.


The question was based on the draft. It's all good though I'm on soccer holiday I shouldn't be in here anyways.


----------



## Glen

I read on the NoCal boards that Deza is leaving Force in NoCal.  There is speculation of a move to the SJ Earthquakes among other spots.  It will be interesting to see what happens with De Anza in the next couple of years and to see what happens at whatever club Deza lands.


----------



## Legendary FC

The Driver said:


> The question was based on the draft. It's all good though I'm on soccer holiday I shouldn't be in here anyways.


I just checked the numbers and only one of those players listed played primarily for a team that was an ECNL member at the time of the draft.  While going through it a few things jumped out.

1) PDA, CASL and Concorde Fire all must have been incredible teams.

2) Most of the players are from the east coast.

3) Region IV has 9 of those players (Yay!! west coast!)


----------



## The Driver

Legendary FC said:


> I just checked the numbers and only one of those players listed played primarily for a team that was an ECNL member at the time of the draft.  While going through it a few things jumped out.
> 
> 1) PDA, CASL and Concorde Fire all must have been incredible teams.
> 
> 2) Most of the players are from the east coast.
> 
> 3) Region IV has 9 of those players (Yay!! west coast!)


So the few you mentioned was really 1?


----------



## Legendary FC

The Driver said:


> So the few you mentioned was really 1?


Only 1 was a "discovery" player.


----------

